# Kell Brook: What is his ethnicity..?



## Primadonna Kool

I have always thought he was of Indian/Pakistani ethnicity...


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Hes English mate.. From Sheffield.


----------



## PaulieMc

He's half-cast, with a caucasian parent and a black parent. Why does it matter?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

PaulieMc said:


> *He's half-cast*, with a caucasian parent and a black parent. Why does it matter?


Might want to change that fella..


----------



## DrMo

Divine


----------



## Primadonna Kool

PaulieMc said:


> He's half-cast, with a caucasian parent and a black parent. Why does it matter?


Why is it on a application form? Also Halfcast is not prefered term, half cast? Haha funny that, reminds me of school...."Does not bother me".

I am just curious, I think it does matter.

I have heard before that Kell Brook was Yemen/white, Yemen was where Prince Naseem Hamed folk originated from.

What ethnicity is Kell Brook, does anybody know for sure?

This needs clarifying.


----------



## PaulieMc

BoltonTerrier said:


> Might want to change that fella..


I just got home after a night out so I'm pissed. :cheers


----------



## Jim Kelly

I thought it was known he was mixed ie white/black.


----------



## Primadonna Kool

You see what I mean? Nobody knows...


----------



## Jim Kelly

Kell "Nobody Knows" Brook.


----------



## Lilo

"Half-cast" 

Is this the 80s?


----------



## Jim Kelly

Lilo said:


> "Half-cast"
> 
> Is this the 80s?


I still hear it from the elders..
if its unintentional..


----------



## DonBoxer

BoltonTerrier said:


> Hes English mate.. From Sheffield.


When did English from Sheffield become an ethnicity?


----------



## Primadonna Kool

This nobody knows...

I will check this thread when I wake up tomorrow or later on today.."However you want to phrase it".


----------



## Lazarus

I don't know, but his mum, dad, sister, brother are all white as fuck. Either his mum banged some black dude in the shed, or it's just a case of Kell wanting to try and be black and staying in the tan bed.


----------



## raymann

hes french


----------



## Lilo

raymann said:


> hes french


Yep. You can tell by his accent.


----------



## widdy

He is half cast


----------



## adamcanavan

Native American


----------



## Back to Bill

He's 80% Eskimo, 20% Polish.


----------



## Alba

He's half Irish


----------



## adamcanavan

Basically Kell Brook is the embodiment of all human races


----------



## dftaylor

There is literally no blueprint


----------



## One to watch

Are we not allowed to say half cast anymore?


----------



## One to watch

He is stupid.


----------



## LandB

Little known fact Johnny Nelson is the sperm donor.


----------



## dftaylor

One to watch said:


> Are we not allowed to say half cast anymore?


It's a somewhat unpleasant turn of phrase. Multi-ethnic, mixed race, etc are much better.


----------



## Stunkie

He is Jewish that's why @Bill can't stand him :lol:


----------



## pijo

I thought his old man was from Yemen but he has nowt do with him so the white guy who looks like he really could be his dad took him on or adopted him.

That or he is half-caste.


----------



## One to watch

dftaylor said:


> It's a somewhat unpleasant turn of phrase. Multi-ethnic, mixed race, etc are much better.


Really?

Maybe I don't understand the meaning behind the word properly but half cast has never been classed as unpleasant before.

Really it's ridiculous,I am as anti-racist as anyone but words such as black or half cast are surely not offensive just descriptive.
Is white offensive to me.of course not

If there is a history of the word I don't know about then I agree,if not then who cares.


----------



## CheckHook

What is this country coming to. It's beyond ridiculous now if you cannot say half cast. What the is wrong with that. Anything to make a drama.


----------



## Oli

Primadonna Kool said:


> I have always thought he was of Indian/Pakistani ethnicity...


:rofl You can't be serious can you mate? It's blatently obvious to me anyway just by looking that he is half black and half white, halfcast/mixed race whatever you wanna call it. Just like me, you, David Haye, Anthony Ogogo, Ashley Theophane, Ashley Cole ect. To be more specific Kell Brook is mixed white and black carribean. I saw a sky program on him once and it went to his grandma's house and all his cousins looked like Anthony Joshua.

However as to what the fuck went on with his real parentage iv no idea because with both his 'parents' being white that surely isn't possible. I think the only answer is that his mum had an affair with a black man some time back and Kell is the result of that. But I can't believe you thought he was Asian :lol:. Can't you tell the difference? It reminds of school when someone would shout out the word 'P*ki' then quickly turn around embaressed and say 'sorry Oli' and i be like 'don't apologise to me I'm black not Asian you cunt' :fire:lol:


----------



## Oli

As for this can't be saying 'Halfcaste' shit. Shut the fuck up. I'm halfcast myself that's the word i use. What's offensive about that?


----------



## scrappylinks

CheckHook said:


> What is this country coming to. It's beyond ridiculous now if you cannot say half cast. What the is wrong with that. Anything to make a drama.


IT'S POLITICAL CORRECTNESS GON MADDD

cast or caste comes from the latin word castus which means pure. implying someone is half cast implies they are not as pure and as such inferior. implying someone is inferior based on ethnicity is racist. hope this helps.


----------



## One to watch

Oli said:


> As for this can't be saying 'Halfcaste' shit. Shut the fuck up. I'm halfcast myself that's the word i use. What's offensive about that?


Thanks mate.

I thought the world had gone mad.


----------



## One to watch

scrappylinks said:


> IT'S POLITICAL CORRECTNESS GON MADDD
> 
> cast or caste comes from the latin word castus which means pure. implying someone is half cast implies they are not as pure and as such inferior. implying someone is inferior based on ethnicity is racist. hope this helps.


Really?

I always thought the implication was you were half cast as in half cast in white and half cast in black.

Maybe I was being ignorant,but a Latin term doesn't necessarily have relevance today.


----------



## dftaylor

One to watch said:


> Really?
> 
> Maybe I don't understand the meaning behind the word properly but half cast has never been classed as unpleasant before.
> 
> Really it's ridiculous,I am as anti-racist as anyone but words such as black or half cast are surely not offensive just descriptive.
> Is white offensive to me.of course not
> 
> If there is a history of the word I don't know about then I agree,if not then who cares.


Half-caste is a pretty old-fashioned phrase and refers to purity of ethnicity. It's just a bit... old colonies, I guess. Certainly it's not especially descriptive - black is and many people from African descent prefer to be described as that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-caste


----------



## Oli

One to watch said:


> Really?
> 
> I always thought the implication was you were half cast as in half cast in white and half cast in black.
> 
> Maybe I was being ignorant,but a Latin term doesn't necessarily have relevance today.


So did i mate. And yeah this is Britain, not Ancient Rome. We speak English here and the word half-cast simply means half each of 2 races. Nothing rude, derogatory or offensive about it as far as i knew.


----------



## scrappylinks

One to watch said:


> Really?
> 
> I always thought the implication was you were half cast as in half cast in white and half cast in black.
> 
> Maybe I was being ignorant,but a Latin term doesn't necessarily have relevance today.


no there's no latin terms still used today per se. every now and then someone will use a bona fide latin word but it's usually because of an agenda.

ps, am and pm are latin terms.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob

The word is caste not cast, which explains why half caste would be offensive for some.
Ignorance of its origins do not make it any less offensive.
I'd agree it was commonly used in a non offensive way in previous decades but it doesn't excuse using it now.
I never understand the resistance to not using these types of words if they offend.
The OP didnt mean any offence by it, so it shouldnt be a big deal, but if it upsets someone don't use it, unless you want to upset folk of course.


----------



## One to watch

dftaylor said:


> Half-caste is a pretty old-fashioned phrase and refers to purity of ethnicity. It's just a bit... old colonies, I guess. Certainly it's not especially descriptive - black is and many people from African descent prefer to be described as that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-caste


Ok.

I was unaware of this but I'm also sure the vast majority of the population are.

Sometimes these things are silly,one example being 'paki'.now no one likes to hear that phrase today,in fact it's taboo and when said it conjures up images of race riots and combat 18.but the reality is a 'paki' is a Pakistani.
We have to be careful that our language doesn't become further and further distilled.

For example many old people round where I live believe '******' is an inoffensive term.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

One to watch said:


> Ok.
> 
> I was unaware of this but I'm also sure the vast majority of the population are.
> 
> Sometimes these things are silly,one example being 'paki'.now no one likes to hear that phrase today,in fact it's taboo and when said it conjures up images of race riots and combat 18.but the reality is a 'paki' is a Pakistani.
> We have to be careful that our language doesn't become further and further distilled.
> 
> For example many old people round where I live believe '******' is an inoffensive term.


Jesus mate where do you live? The 1970's? atsch


----------



## ..TheUzi..

One to watch said:


> Ok.
> 
> I was unaware of this but I'm also sure the vast majority of the population are.
> 
> Sometimes these things are silly,one example being 'paki'.now no one likes to hear that phrase today,in fact it's taboo and when said it conjures up images of race riots and combat 18.but the reality is a 'paki' is a Pakistani.
> We have to be careful that our language doesn't become further and further distilled.
> 
> For example many old people round where I live believe '******' is an inoffensive term.


Why would anyone get offended by any term? 
Its only words


----------



## Flatulent_Bob

Can you give an example where Paki is commonly used with a positive connotation?
The word is etched in 70's and 80's racism and should stay there.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob

..TheUzi.. said:


> Why would anyone get offended by any term?
> Its only words


Words being yelled at them, or their family as they walk down the street in fear of attack, entirely because of the colour of their skin.
People spitting at them or throwing milk, or worse paint at them.
I can see why.


----------



## One to watch

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Can you give an example where Paki is commonly used with a positive connotation?
> The word is etched in 70's and 80's racism and should stay there.


My point was that

Paki
Black
White

Are all the same,yet white is the only non offensive term.

Being called a racist is as bad a slur as I could think of,I would never call anyone a paki ever.
I box with Asian guys and black guys,and we feel no need to put ourselves in different groups other than age and weight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier

One to watch said:


> My point was that
> 
> Paki
> Black
> White
> 
> Are all the same,yet white is the only non offensive term.
> 
> Being called a racist is as bad a slur as I could think of,I would never call anyone a paki ever.
> I box with Asian guys and black guys,and we feel no need to put ourselves in different groups other than age and weight.


Black isnt an offensive term. Unless its used with another offensive term.


----------



## One to watch

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Can you give an example where Paki is commonly used with a positive connotation?
> The word is etched in 70's and 80's racism and should stay there.





BoltonTerrier said:


> Black isnt an offensive term. Unless its used with another offensive term.


Good.

I will safely use that but sometimes you say something you believed was correct such as half cast only to be given a history lesson.
Race is such a sensitive and explosive subject,it's why threads such as this are pointless.

I live in one of the least integrated areas in the country where understanding of race relations is limited yet racism disgusts me and threads such as this are just provocative in the extreme.


----------



## DKD

Well, his real name is Ezekiel, so perhaps there is some Jewish connection.


----------



## lost

http://www.bbc.co.uk/learningzone/clips/john-agard-half-caste/10299.html

I hope this clears things up for you. I can't hear the word half-caste without thinking back to this and my school days.


----------



## One to watch

One last thing from me.

Esb has clearly become infiltrated by racists hoping to spread their virus far and wide.

How the hell did it end up like that?
Every other discussion is race related,certain posters only like black or white fighters.this isn't a fair reflection of everyday life is it.the general forum was terrible but now the British one is arguably worse,you make a comment only to get suckered into responding to racist replies.
It really is quite sad.they should call it a day in my opinion but then you would have the filth looking to rehome.


----------



## BUMPY

Absolutely nothing wrong with using half-cast. I'll call Kell Brook half-cast to his face and if he has a problem with that I'll slap him up.


----------



## shaunster101

CheckHook said:


> What is this country coming to. It's beyond ridiculous now if you cannot say half cast. What the is wrong with that. Anything to make a drama.


Excuse me standin' on one leg, wha yoo meen when you say 'half-caste'?


----------



## The Great Muta

Absolutely everyone I've ever met in the midlands says half caste, including actual half castes. At school it was actually one guys defence against being called a black this or that, "actually I'm half caste". Sooner or later someone will decide "mixed race " is offensive as you shouldn't mention anyones race, and it'll be mixed parentage or something like that, and it'll go round and round with a few grovelling pussies getting offended about it, it won't make a difference to how people actually talk in real life just on the BBC.


----------



## One to watch

The Great Muta said:


> Absolutely everyone I've ever met in the midlands says half caste, including actual half castes. At school it was actually one guys defence against being called a black this or that, "actually I'm half caste". Sooner or later someone will decide "mixed race " is offensive as you shouldn't mention anyones race, and it'll be mixed parentage or something like that, and it'll go round and round with a few grovelling pussies getting offended about it, it won't make a difference to how people actually talk in real life just on the BBC.


Thankyou.

Your common man doesn't know it means 'impure'

And half casts saying they are not offended is reason enough to stop this rubbish.


----------



## PaulieMc

Sober now. Is to say someone is half-caste offensive? I honestly didn't know that, I know loads of people who say it and nobody takes a offence. Maybe you can't say it in certain areas of the country but can in others? Sorry if it did upset anyone though.

Seriously, I've never heard of a person ever taking offence to that before.


----------



## Stunkie

I would never refer to someone as half-cast now, but growing up it was commonly used. However it does seem that we now live in a society of fear where we are now scared to call anyone anything through fear of offending them. When I was at uni I got told it was racist to call people scouse or tell scotsman, englishman and irishman jokes. Some terms should never be used but I can't help feeling things have gone to far with the PC brigade.


----------



## Back to Bill

Stunkie said:


> He is Jewish that's why @Bill can't stand him :lol:


Damn those Jews.


----------



## Stunkie

Bill said:


> Damn those Jews.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lazarus said:


> I don't know, but his mum, dad, sister, brother are all white as fuck. Either his mum banged some black dude in the shed, or it's just a case of Kell wanting to try and be black and staying in the tan bed.


:rofl


----------



## scrappylinks

i like how it has to have been in the shed too. a real insight into the mind of laz there i feel.


----------



## TeddyL

Well I'm Glad this came up, I didn't even know you're not supposed to say 'Half caste' anymore.

On the issue of his ethnicity...

His mother is white, his genetic father is black. The white chap who we refer to as his father is his step dad


----------



## Czech Hooker

He's a hybrid.


----------



## Chinny

scrappylinks said:


> no there's no latin terms still used today per se. every now and then someone will use a bona fide latin word but it's usually because of an agenda.
> .


I see what your modus operandi is. Make sure you tune into Carpe Diem tonight. QED


----------



## dftaylor

..TheUzi.. said:


> Why would anyone get offended by any term?
> Its only words


Words hold a lot of power.


----------



## Back to Bill

dftaylor said:


> Words hold a lot of power.


Yep Somebody shouted out cunt to me across the road the other day and although it hurt my feelings, he did have a point.


----------



## Chinny

Bill said:


> Yep Somebody shouted out cunt to me across the road the other day and although it hurt my feelings, he did have a point.


:rofl


----------



## Primadonna Kool

Oli said:


> As for this can't be saying 'Halfcaste' shit. Shut the fuck up. I'm halfcast myself that's the word i use. What's offensive about that?


I would never refer to myself as half caste, I just say I am black, and if we get real technical mixed race. I think it is kind of patronising to say half caste, I am not offended but? If I was at a party somewhere and somebody kept saying it? I would probably break their jaw.

Its patronising....


----------



## Primadonna Kool

The Great Muta said:


> Absolutely everyone I've ever met in the midlands says half caste, including actual half castes. At school it was actually one guys defence against being called a black this or that, "actually I'm half caste". Sooner or later someone will decide "mixed race " is offensive as you shouldn't mention anyones race, and it'll be mixed parentage or something like that, and it'll go round and round with a few grovelling pussies getting offended about it, it won't make a difference to how people actually talk in real life just on the BBC.


What is the midlands? A field..? What do you mean by the midlands?

Half caste is patronising, its not instintly offensive but? If somebody kept on referring to me as half caste? I would be mildy irritated.

Nobody seems to know what Kell Brook is? There is still no conclusion which has answered my question.


----------



## Primadonna Kool

TeddyL said:


> Well I'm Glad this came up, I didn't even know you're not supposed to say 'Half caste' anymore.
> 
> On the issue of his ethnicity...
> 
> His mother is white, his genetic father is black. The white chap who we refer to as his father is his step dad


How do you know that his genetic father is black? I have heard he was from Yemen.


----------



## BUMPY

Kell Brook is half-cast, it's pretty bloody obvious if you ask me.


----------



## Oli

BUMPY said:


> Kell Brook is half-cast, it's pretty bloody obvious if you ask me.


Absolutely obvious. He is CLEARLY mixed white and black African or Caribbean. I believe its carribean after seeing his cousins on Sky (some of them mixed and others full black) and them mentioning a holiday home in Jamaica owned by the family.

He doesn't even look like he could be Yemeni in the slightest.


----------



## Jack Dempsey

I always used to say half chat, til someone told me I wasnt supposed to use that term anymore

Now I use the term Half 'n' half


----------



## One to watch

Coffee and cream?


----------



## Primadonna Kool

BUMPY said:


> Kell Brook is half-cast, it's pretty bloody obvious if you ask me.


I don't agree with the term half caste...


----------



## rossco

In Scotland we call them 'Blecks'


----------



## widdy

Fucking hell i can't remember writing that. 
So i will say it in english. 
This country has gone to fuck and ruined by left wing bigots. 
Holy fucking shit, what the fuck do some of you call the rap band NWA from the 80s ' black men with with a bit of chip on there shoulder' 
Fucking just like ESB on here now with that half cast primadonna kool cunt posting his usual drivel


----------



## mishima

Hamed's secret lovechild


----------



## mishima

One to watch said:


> Ok.
> 
> I was unaware of this but I'm also sure the vast majority of the population are.
> 
> Sometimes these things are silly,one example being 'paki'.now no one likes to hear that phrase today,in fact it's taboo and when said it conjures up images of race riots and combat 18.but the reality is a 'paki' is a Pakistani.
> We have to be careful that our language doesn't become further and further distilled.
> 
> For example many old people round where I live believe '******' is an inoffensive term.


erm... ppl use Paki to abuse any one that is brown regardless of where they're from so yes it's a racist term


----------



## Trippy

One to watch said:


> I live in one of the least integrated areas in the country


Ah, whereabouts in Oldham are you from?


----------



## King Horse

Quarter-caste.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Half Kelloggs, Half Caucasian.


----------



## Kieran

BoltonTerrier said:


> Black isnt an offensive term. Unless its used with another offensive term.


Cunt?


----------



## wrimc

shaunster101 said:


> Excuse me standin' on one leg, wha yoo meen when you say 'half-caste'?


I appreciated the John Agard reference. GCSE by any chance?


----------



## Smudger

I wouldn't be shocked if he's adopted looking at his family. 

So his ethnicity is; adopted.


----------



## shaunster101

wrimc said:


> I appreciated the John Agard reference. GCSE by any chance?


Haha yeah - I don't think that poem will ever be dislodged from my brain. GCSE Anthology.


----------



## Czech Hooker

He's a Smoked Irish.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Shocked i ain't seen ''half chap'' used.


----------



## Back to Bill

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Shocked i ain't seen ''half chap'' used.


:lol: That's an old one, I couldn't bring myself to say it.


----------



## Back to Bill

It's mad that what was acceptable 15-20 years ago is not theses day's.


----------



## Libertarian

You can't say anything these days without the insults flying.


----------



## Primadonna Kool

Bill said:


> It's mad that what was acceptable 15-20 years ago is not theses day's.


Who made it acceptable though?

Its not really mad, its just the playing field being leveled.

You can say half caste, its not really offensive just abit patronising.


----------



## Ciaran

haha the race debate rears it head again


----------



## Back to Bill

PK ,it was a different era back then, some of the stuff my Dad and uncles come out with is considered terrible these days but they don't mean it offensively it was just the way people spoke back then.


----------



## Back to Bill

I'll give you an example, I'm doing a bit of work for my uncle Smudge at the moment and he want's to buy a bathroom suite, now we been to all the major plumbing places I use and he still ain't happy, he turns round and says '' Do you know what boy, I'm going to try that ''Nimpty's'' (Asian descent) round the corner of knights road, I shouldn't laugh but I looked at him said, you can't say that, he's looking at me all puzzled thinking what? He genuinely wasn't trying to be offensive but it was just a term from his era.


----------



## PaulieMc

Bill said:


> I'll give you an example, I'm doing a bit of work for my uncle Smudge at the moment and he want's to buy a bathroom suite, now we been to all the major plumbing places I use and he still ain't happy, he turns round and says '' Do you know what boy, I'm going to try that ''Nimpty's'' (Asian descent) round the corner of knights road, I shouldn't laugh but I looked at him said, you can't say that, he's looking at me all puzzled thinking what? He genuinely wasn't trying to be offensive but it was just a term from his era.


My dad is exactly the same way mate, he says stuff that he doesn't think is any big deal but if he said it in public then he'd be thrown in prison.


----------



## King Horse

Primadonna Kool said:


> Who made it acceptable though?
> 
> Its not really mad, its just the playing field being leveled.
> 
> You can say half caste, its not really offensive just abit patronising.


Why is it patronising? Why is saying "mixed race" better?


----------



## BoltonTerrier

Kieran said:


> Cunt?


That would qualify yep lol


----------



## Primadonna Kool

King Horse said:


> Why is it patronising? Why is saying "mixed race" better?


Nobody is half of anythning, technically nobody mixed race is half of anything. They form into a new model, if you mix two colours of paint you don't get half white/half black! or half purple, half yellow or whatever......A new model will be created.


----------



## King Horse

Primadonna Kool said:


> Nobody is half of anythning, technically nobody mixed race is half of anything. They form into a new model, if you mix two colours of paint you don't get half white/half black! or half purple, half yellow or whatever......A new model will be created.


That's not how I see it.


----------



## Primadonna Kool

King Horse said:


> That's not how I see it.


If you understand genetics, nobody is half of anything! That's not how the human body works.


----------



## King Horse

Primadonna Kool said:


> If you understand genetics, nobody is half of anything! That's not how the human body works.


That seems like a pretty silly reason to find half-caste offensive.


----------



## BUMPY

Primadonna Kool said:


> If you understand genetics, nobody is half of anything! That's not how the human body works.


you are 23 of your mums chromosomes and 23 of your dads chromosomes forming a 46 chromosome organism right? genes from both sides mean every individual is completely unique unless you are a clone.


----------



## CasperUK

Brook's real dad is a black man. But he soon legged it after Brook was born.

Brook's mum - the MILF looking one - married this Terry chap and Terry became Brook's step father; and more of a 'real' dad than Mr "I'm out of here".


It's funny - Brook is of mixed race, his entire family look white whereas Brook looks like Nas' long lost cousin from Yemen :lol:


----------



## raymann

its obvious this terry is a proper dad to kell by any definition, you can tell by the way there are with each other in interviews. its great to see.


----------



## Elmo

I think he's Irish.


----------



## A Force

Terry Brook's a legend!

'And all you on them forums who said he'd get knocked out, you can go suck eggs!'.


----------



## dftaylor

King Horse said:


> Why is it patronising? Why is saying "mixed race" better?


Caste is a bit more offensive. Look up the origin of the word and you'll see why.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-caste


----------



## Scorpio78

Weird thing is kell looks like terry


----------



## BHAFC

I was told this was Kell Brooks real dad https://twitter.com/michaelreid9


----------



## JUST KOOL

I knew he was mixed race "Like Me", just wanted to know what specifically. It does not really matter at all, I was just messing about. I like Kell Brook as a personality, and the feeling and vibe around the "Ingle Gym". I don't think "Ingle" is a technical genius but emotionally and psychologically, that's where his strengths are. If you can magnetise a person, they will be more effective.


----------



## itsmeagain

White mum 

Awol dad is think 

Still 100% dee dar sheffielder


----------



## mishima

He is Hamed's love child


----------



## mishima

mishima said:


> Hamed's secret lovechild


atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

BHAFC said:


> I was told this was Kell Brooks real dad https://twitter.com/michaelreid9


Reading his twitter it sounds like that his real dad, but he calls Terry dad wtf..


----------



## itsmeagain

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Reading his twitter it sounds like that his real dad, but he calls Terry dad wtf..


Maybe the real dad pissed off and mum remarried


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

itsmeagain said:


> Maybe the real dad pissed off and mum remarried


Sounds like the real dad is involved in Kell's life, fuck knows anyway none of our business.


----------



## itsmeagain

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sounds like the real dad is involved in Kell's life, fuck knows anyway none of our business.


No its not

All i know is he is a brit dee dar and thats good enough for me

Plus he had a glass or two so he cant be a religious nutjob either


----------



## JUST KOOL

Listen up moderators, and all the other characters.

@*paddy* @Roe

I want this thread closing.

I don't think it is appropriate to be talking about, certain family issues of Kell Brook's that might be a sensitive issue.

Close the thread please, its not hard.


----------



## BHAFC

JUST KOOL said:


> Listen up moderators, and all the other characters.
> 
> @*paddy*
> 
> I want this thread closing.
> 
> I don't think it is appropriate to be talking about, certain family issues of Kell Brook's that might be a sensitive issue.
> 
> Close the thread please, its not hard.


Calm down mate no ones said anything bad..


----------



## JUST KOOL

BHAFC said:


> Calm down mate no ones said anything bad..


The situation with his Dad could be sensitive one.

Ether which way, i want this thread closing.


----------



## BHAFC

JUST KOOL said:


> The situation with his Dad could be sensitive one.
> 
> Ether which way, i want this thread closing.


fair enough


----------



## dftaylor

JUST KOOL said:


> The situation with his Dad could be sensitive one.
> 
> Ether which way, i want this thread closing.


Imagine, a sensitive topic makes people sensitive.m


----------



## raymann

yeah, i think we should be above crap gossip like this.


----------



## JUST KOOL

dftaylor said:


> Imagine, a sensitive topic makes people sensitive.m


Why are you telling me this..?


----------



## itsmeagain

mishima said:


> atsch


Why did you facepalm your own post?

Forget to use an alt?


----------



## mishima

itsmeagain said:


> Why did you facepalm your own post?
> 
> Forget to use an alt?


Coz I made a similar post on this thread a while back to the one that I made today


----------



## Edee

a


----------



## Edee

b


----------



## Edee

scrappylinks said:


> no there's no latin terms still used today per se. every now and then someone will use a bona fide latin word but it's usually because of an agenda.
> 
> ps, am and pm are latin terms.


'per se', 'agenda' and 'bona fide' are also latin


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Chocolate brownie?


----------



## Roe

JUST KOOL said:


> Listen up moderators, and all the other characters.
> 
> @*paddy* @Roe
> 
> I want this thread closing.
> 
> I don't think it is appropriate to be talking about, certain family issues of Kell Brook's that might be a sensitive issue.
> 
> Close the thread please, its not hard.


Probably the first time I've agreed with you on something. I'm not gonna close though as I don't think anything bad has been said.


----------



## Roe

Actually no scrap that I am closing.


----------

